# Sehr dringende Switch Case Frage



## piccolo1123 (18. Dez 2014)

Liebes Forum,
ich bin relativ neu hier und ein blutiger Anfänger. Ich zerbreche mir seit Stunden den Kopf wegen einer komplexen Aufgabe die Hausaufgabe war. Jedoch nicht wegen der Aufgabe selbst sondern, das Swtich Case, das dahinter steckt. MEIN RIESEN PROBLEM:  
Wenn ich 2 zahlen in die Konsole eingebe und die erste zahl mit Switch umwandle, wie kann ich dann die umgewandelte Zahl mit dem zweiten Switch verknüpfen. Also das was beim ersten Switch rauskommt soll beim 2 switch weiterbearbeitet werden. Das krieg ich gar nicht hin. Hier mein Quellcode 
	
	
	
	





```
{	
 
switch(v){
case 1:{System.out.println("Ihre zahl in Bit ist"+erg1);break;}
case 2:{System.out.println("Ihre Zahl in Bit ist"+erg2);break;}
case 3:{System.out.println("Ihre zahl in Bit ist"+erg3);break;}
case 4:{System.out.println("Ihre Zahl in Bit ist"+erg4);break;}
case 5:{System.out.println("Ihre Zahl in Bit ist"+erg5);break;}
 
 
 
 
}
switch(n){
case 2:{System.out.println("Ihre zahl in Bit ist"+0.125*v);break;}
```



Bei dem ersten switch (v) funktioniert alles. Nun will ich das Ergebnis von (v) in die eingetippte Zahl von (n) weiterrechnen. VIELEN DNAK IM VORRAUS (hoffe ihr habt mein Problem verstanden)


----------



## Saheeda (18. Dez 2014)

http://www.java-forum.org/hausaufgaben/164651-brauche-hilfe-profi-dringend.html


----------



## Joose (18. Dez 2014)

Ein "switch" hat kein Ergebnis sondern ist nur eine Kontrollstruktur die dafür sorgt das entweder Code A, B, C, ... (usw.) ausgeführt wird.
Leider wird mit "v" hier keine Berechnung oder sonstiges angestellt im 1.switch daher ist es nicht klar welches Ergebnis von "v" du im 2.switch verwenden willst.

Wie Saheeda schon richtig gepostet hast gibt es zu diesem Thema schon einen Thread! Bitte bleib bei dem gleichen Problem bei 1 Thread.
(Und verwende für zukünftige Threads auch Threadnamen woraus sich dein Problem schon ableiten lässt siehe: http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html (Punkt 1.2.1)


----------

